# Nuc swarm trap



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I hung two 5 frame nucs up in trees about 6' above the ground today. I used old drawn frames and old honey frames, a few drops of lemon grass oil....we'll see?


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

That’s what ya supposed to do. I caught one about a week and a half ago at my buddies house near his bee tree. I’m stoked I haven’t moved it yet. A friend told me to wait till they bringing in pollen then move em. I think I’m gonna put em in the longhive that’s empty. It was my first catch too!


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I been re-lemongrassing in both ends of a q tip every two weeks. In fact I gotta make my rounds this week. .my buddy said there is another tree in back of his property that I could put another one up. But I’ve been busy plus a split my hive a couple ways. If they work out and swarms start popping off I could really have my hands full lol


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

The trap that caught was a 5 frame stacked two high. A complete ‘bootleg operation’. Down to the gorilla tape seal to block the light lol


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Both swarm trap nucs, were in full buzz today.....couldn't tell if its a swarm or robbing/investigating


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Bob a nuc is small for swarm/bait box. If swarm is large they will not move in. The best is 8 or 10 frame deep or equivalent volume. 1 frame old comb on wall and remaining frames empty with 1 or 2 inch starter strip. They swarmed because they ran out of room in last hive. They don't want to have to move again in a month. If old honey comb you put in has any trace of honey the bees you see are cleaning it up. While you may catch a swarm in a nuc your odds a much better with bigger box or double stacked nuc like I described above. Good luck


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I've got open boxes, I'll try a couple full size boxes


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Planing on catching swarms from bee trees and some thiung like a brick house near by is a good plan.

But if your doing the setting out of swarm traps to catch swarms from your hives the plan isn't so good.

Instead make artifical swarms from your hives AKA splits and not chanceing looseing a swarm because they didn't cottom to your swarm trap.

 Al


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I split my hives....but I'm not the only horse in the barn....there's always a few swarms around.....and being a fruit farmer having more pollinators around is a good thing.....


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I moved the bee tree swarm home tonight. It’s going in the longhive I built last year. I relocated it to a new area of my yard today and prepositioned it off set so that I could let the swarm trap sit on the final location a week or so to let them orient before transferring them into the longhive Hopefully they settle in nicely. And I’ll rehang my swarm trap


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Well there is zero activity in my two swarm traps.....it must have been robbing.....
I left em.up though


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Bob. There’s still a lot of time. I had 10 out. So far this is only one that had bees but I’m gonna keep rebaiting every couple weeks


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Alley all of these are where I don’t have bees. I ended up splitting my hives to ward off swarming. So far things are looking good


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

If you don't catch a swarm in 3 weeks consider moving to different location. It is like hunting or fishing. You don't go to the spots that are not productive. If you find a good location put 2 there. Swarm season is about 3 months where I live. Pretty much over in early June here because we go into a dearth. The hives shrink in numbers. No need to swarm. In the deep south there is a saying. A swarm in July let it fly. Why? Because it is more work then it is worth to build them up in a dearth that last 3 months. And good chance it was an abscond not a swarm.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I checked in on my swarm traps at the bee house and to my surprise I caught one In an old nuc box. Yes!!!


----------

